# Who has the oldest Skyline??



## 240K-GT (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi got my Skyline yesterday, traveled half the country to get it though.










Its a 1979 Datsun 240K GT Skyline, this is the 5th Generation of Skyline for them who didnt know, with the R34 being the 10th.

Just woundering if anyone else has an older Skyline that this on this site.
Got every mod con you can think of which is quite amazing for a car this age. Only thing it hasnt got is 4wd, the dash computer and aircon which was an option.

Looks well cool when all the windows are down is fully pilarless coupe.

Will post some more pics the the Gal soon when i have cleaned it all up etc.

Will


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Hi Will,

Looking forward to seeing pictures mate! 

Claire

PS Welcome to the register. Check out this link http://www.datsunworld.com/c210/c210.htm


----------



## blitzboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Nice 1 m8y, gotta a good car there.

have fun with it m8 

Blitz.


----------



## Ratdat (Feb 24, 2004)

Caught this thread a bit late but I thought I'd post a pic of my old man's Skyline. It's a 1973 model C110. Needs a a lot of work but I'm slowly collecting panels and parts for a resto. It won't be stock and will most likely end up with an RB25 in it if I can get one for sensible money.










I know a guy who owns a 1966 Skyline A150. It's not in this country but he's planning to bring it to JAE in 2005. It's certainly the oldest one I have seen in person although I have heard from a guy in Greece who has a 1962 Prince Skyline (model ALSIL2). I can post pics of these two if anyone is interested.

Cheers,
Eddie


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Old-school Skylines rock! My dream is a KPGC110 GT-R but its more expensive than a BNR34 Nur at the moment


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

DCD said:


> *Old-schoold Skylines rock! My dream is a KPGC110 GT-R but its more expensive than a BNR34 Nur at the moment *


Now thats a real car! I love older Jap motors, AE86 has to be one of my all time favourites but I have a special place in my heart for Mazda RX3 and KPGC110 GTR.

Ant.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

kenmery GT-aru...sex on wheels. Too bad it never got to race


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

That is utterley beautiful in the most brutal manner.

You owe me a clean pair of underpants DCD.


----------



## Ratdat (Feb 24, 2004)

*drool*

If only they'd sold the hardtops here! Damn! 

I forgot... there is a lass here in the UK (Swindon I think) with a KGC10 done up to look like a KPGC10. I haven't seen it in person, only pictures but apparently it's in a very sorry state underneath despite looking decent on the outside. She imported it from Japan a while back but it's never been put on the road. Here's a picture of it.










Cheers,
Eddie


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Would love a KPGC10 myself but can't justify the price.
Still considering getting a KGC10 and maybe swap the motor for an L28 turbo, RB25DET or even and RB25DE on throttle bodies 
Not sure how I'd get approval from herself on that one though


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Bullsh*t is the only way Mark


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

A nice S20 is the only engine I would want on a 10 or 110. Once you hear that baby sing through a nice exhaust and breathe via some big carbs then you really understand what I mean.  

As I said, too bad about the prices but considering the numbers of these cars/engines around they are not that bad.

Or how about a nice Fairlady Z 432 with the mighty S20 sitting snug in the front


----------



## Skunk141 (Nov 24, 2003)

http://www3.ocn.ne.jp/~haneda/car/jp/nissan/skygtr110.htm


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Old skool skylines rule  :smokin:

They have a good selection of them at the Nissan Prince Museum near Tokyo, if anyone ever happens to be around that neck of the woods


----------



## 240K-GT (Jan 13, 2004)

*Cool posts, bout time some people reply...*

Well i guess i had better put some more pics of mine on here and some updates. So here goes, im sorry it will be a big post.

For those who didnt see the pic of my car here it is









Also here is a pic of the interior notice the 1000 guages and the evil auto box 









This is the engine before i cleanen it up, its basicly the same as the 240Z but full fuel injection instead.









Then here it is quite a bit cleaner but not fully done.









At the min im removing all of the old paint a mud from the bottom of the car and painting it with POR15 which is ment to be the best stuff you can use. This is about as bad as the rust gets under there just light surface rust.









This is the boot area that im doing the same to, there is only 1 hole in the boot and thats on the drivers (RHD) side by the wheel arch, which is soon to be fixed.









Also this car aint going to be staying 100% standard as im fitting a turbo outfit to the car soon, as there was never a GTR on my version, so i want to make one up, just hope people wont mind me having a GTR badge on the car.








For this im using a Garret T3 tubo, only a small unit but all i got at the min.

I have managed to get a turbo manifold for it from the USA of the 280ZX, this will soon be re-painted in a POR15 alu colour manifold paint thats ment to be good for 800oC so should be nice looking.









This will be all fueled by an additional fuel injector controler which im using a Rebic II for, as i think it will look the part being from a nearly simular period.









Also can anyone translate this for me?









This is the intercooler im going to use, its only a small one, but its twice the size of the one that the turbo came of, and its all metal so no plastice end caps to blow off.









I have also managed to get hold of a NISMO 3.1L ready head gasket for this engine from OZ, i doubt there are that many around now.









Will


----------



## -[c0Ka|Ne]- (Jan 1, 2004)

True racing cars


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Hi Will,
I have a supplier who has stock of three thicknesses of NISMO head gasket for the L-series 6. They also have ( I think ) at least five thicknesses of HKS head gasket for the L6. They are all the proper thing, with the increased bore size etc. and are re-useable with care.
Can also get the old gas-filled copper Wills-ring inserts and their gaskets.
If you need anything like that, let me know.

I went to 'inspect' the GT-R lookalike KGC10 in Swindon very soon after it arrived in the UK, and was horrified at what I found. Its a real shed. I pulled off lots of aluminium foil and Japanese newspaper that was covered with underseal, to reveal holes that you could put your head through! A car like that probably went through the Japanese auctions for a less than a grand ( for spares.... ) but she ended up with the car in the UK for ( if I remember correctly ) the thick end of £8,000. The poor girl got ripped off completely, and has had no joy in getting compensation or refund from the UK company that sourced it for her. Its a real shame.

Alan T.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Hey Alan, how is your 432 project coming along? Is the S20 finished?


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

can someone post some pictures please for me


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Hi Dino, how are you?

S20 rebuild finished? You must be joking! I've got one complete engine here at home in London which needs a full rebuild ( supposedly the spare ) and one engine that's half in Kyoto and half in Nagano, Japan. The final engine is going to be a hybrid of the two.....

Most of the used S20 engines you find tend to have come from GT-R's rather than Z432's ( as they built less than 500 Z432's and a few thousand PGC10, KPGC10 & KPGC110 models ). The sump and oil pickup position, as well as dipstick location and exhaust manifold shape, was different between the Z's and the GT-R's. The engine I have here in London is a 432 type, and the one that is still in Japan is the GT-R type. I'm having some head work and a gear-driven oil pump conversion performed in Japan, and then I'll make a hybrid from the two when I get all the parts together in one place. Its a fairly complicated job, with virtually no data in the English language. Its all Japanese.

The parts for the S20 are still available from specialists in Japan, but they are EXTREMELY expensive. Its like rebuilding one and a half Ford BDA engines. The block is linered and you pretty much need to chuck the old liners and pistons away at rebuild time. I'm begging, stealing and borrowing from friends in Japan to put a decent and peppy engine together; Hideki Matsui at NP35 in Nagano is a great help and a good friend, but it's going to take a while yet. I don't think the engine will even be complete and in the car this year.......

The body is painted and totally bare ( no hydraulics or electrics at all ) and sitting up on high jackstands while I refurb the running gear. Its like a big Tamiya kit with lots of bits missing and no instructions. There are loads of details that are different between the Z432 and the ordinary Z, and all the data is in Japanese. Mine is even more complicated, as its destined to be a replica of the 432R. That means LOTS of specially fabricated parts to be replicated, and even less reliable data. 

I'm looking forward to having it on the road in the UK, and its intended to be something of a track day car ( albeit not all that fast ). Like you, I want people to hear the sound of the S20 at full cry. It really is a lovely sound. 

The S20 engine is very important in Skyline history, so it will be particularly nice to have one running in the UK. Anybody want to use my other S20 engine for a GT-R replica project?  

Anyone who is interested in the 432R replica can check progress here:

Fairlady 432R replica project 

Cheers,
Alan T.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Hi Alan. Doing great thanks. Too bad we couldn't meet last time you were over.

That 432R project of yours sounds pretty daunting. Credit to you for putting so much effort into it. I'm sure the end result will be spectacular! Looks like things are beginning to come together though. I see you have collected a few very nice bits so far...
Do you know if any of the S20/KPGC/432 specialists have any websites? You mention Hideki Matsui, is he the Okinawan looking guy with an afro style haircut that I see in classic car magazines a lot? I'm sure he is not the baseball player at least

BTW...



> Its like a big Tamiya kit with lots of bits missing and no instructions.


Great line this!


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Hi Dino,
Matsui san gets constant ribbing about his name. He keeps saying that he is the 'original' Hideki Matsui, but now everybody calls him "Godzilla" just like Matsui the Baseball player. I can imagine its kind of like an Englishman being called David Beckham......

His company - NP35 - does not have a website. He's a one-man business with a real old-fashioned approach, and does not advertise. He's based up in Nagano-ken, but he served his apprenticeship with Nissan Prince Tokyo when they were one of the original Sport Corner dealerships. He used to be Hoshino's race mechanic for sports cars and Formula Atlantic ( he's still got one of Hoshino's March F.Atlantic cars ) and he now does freelance race mechanic jobs as a sideline. He did the Paris Dakar with Nissan a few years ago ( "never again" he said ). He was one of the mechanics on the Endless Super Taikyu GT-R last season, and did a bit of work for NISMO on the JGTC cars too. He seems to know everybody.He has a regular page in Club Skyline magazine, and is currently building a KPGC10 replica for Akira Iida. He's also just bought an old Nissan / March Group C car that ran at Le Mans. Its been in a container for the last 10 years, and is in a bit of a state, but he is determined to get it running again. Its shockingly massive. 

I think the guy with big hair that you are thinking of ( a growing-out 'Punch Perm' ) is the boss of Garage Ishizaka. Mr Ishizaka has also been around these cars from the year dot, and its fair to call him Japan's premier S20 and early GT-R specialist. They have a lot of parts that you can't get elsewhere. My gear-drive oil pump conversion is from Ishizaka. 
Here's their website:
Garage Ishizaka 

One of the other well-known garages is Victory 50 ( which used to be called Uchida Motor Works ). Mr Uchida can be a bit of a misery guts sometimes, but he has some good bits and pieces. Visiting his garage can be a bit of a let down though.
Here's his website:
Victory 50
edit: Damn, I think Victory 50 have moved their website. I'll try to track down the new one and post it here when I have it.
In the meantime, another famous old GT-R specialist is here:
Rubber Soul

Are you tempted then Dino? 

All the best,
Alan T


----------



## 240K-GT (Jan 13, 2004)

*Thanks Alan T for the offer...*

Yea thanks for the offer of finding stuff for me, but at the min im a very poor student, having spent about £2400 upto now inc the car. So i doubt i will be buying much more for a bit. Although its my 21st in october so im sure my parents will spend some money on me (i hope) The next thing i want is some forged 2.8L pistons to shove in the thing, and idealy a crank and rods out of the L20 engine so i can destroke mine a bit. Also i would like to replace all of the suspension and replace every bush, as im trying to build the car for 250km/h (155mph) runs so want it as stable as poss, although its very stable at 200km/h.

Also any one know where i can get some decent server space for uploading pics onto this site?

Thanks Will


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Thanks Alan T for the offer...*



240K-GT said:


> *The next thing i want is some forged 2.8L pistons to shove in the thing, and idealy a crank and rods out of the L20 engine so i can destroke mine a bit. *


Hi Will.

How about just going 3.1  .

Glen


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Bigger isnt always better Glen


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

What I meant was, he wants to rev harder, thats why my ultimate GTR would only have a 2.6, longer stroke = less capacity to rev I think.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

AJFleming said:


> *Bigger isnt always better Glen  *


Don't put yourself down AJ. I've told you before about this       .

Glen


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Thats true, errr bigger is always better.... ...


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

AJFleming said:


> *
> 
> Thats true, errr bigger is always better.... ... *


Unless you want to get in and out of a Recaro. I'm so glad you didn't see me sniggering    .

Will. I used to have one of these in the late 70's early eighties I think it was. I remember it was Blue, had the same interior including being Auto and had the rear round tailights that I believe weren't used on the GB cars/ Brings back some memories  .

Are you the 'Datsun Mag' Will?

Glen


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

*A shorter stroke.......*

.......can have its advantages.


----------



## 240K-GT (Jan 13, 2004)

*im staying with small stoke...*

as i always thought thats it will rev quicker and higer, as its not having to more as much weight up and down, and its also over a smaller distance with short stroke. Also i dont want to have to fuel a 3.1L, it will be bad enougth fueling mine when its done.

O and no im not the datsun bloke, thats a different Will, im just some madman trying to get a 25year old car go as fast as modern stuff.

Will

p.s. is there anyone who can translate that pic of the Rebic II? as i it will help me a lot when setting up the car if i know what each adjuster does.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Thanks a lot for that Alan. And yes I am very very tempted. I'm just trying to read up on all of this. I don't like jumping into things without knowing the basics at least. Having just seen the price of the Ishizaka gear-drive oil pump conversion I believe I have found something more expensive than RB tuning!! 

And by the way if you hear of any cool KPGC10/110-S30 envents here in Japan please let me know


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: im staying with small stoke...*



240K-GT said:


> *Also i dont want to have to fuel a 3.1L, it will be bad enougth fueling mine when its done.*


Mmmmm perhaps you should have chosen a Hybrid  .

Glen


----------



## Ratdat (Feb 24, 2004)

PS30-SB said:


> *
> I went to 'inspect' the GT-R lookalike KGC10 in Swindon very soon after it arrived in the UK, and was horrified at what I found. Its a real shed. I pulled off lots of aluminium foil and Japanese newspaper that was covered with underseal, to reveal holes that you could put your head through! A car like that probably went through the Japanese auctions for a less than a grand ( for spares.... ) but she ended up with the car in the UK for ( if I remember correctly ) the thick end of £8,000. The poor girl got ripped off completely, and has had no joy in getting compensation or refund from the UK company that sourced it for her. Its a real shame.
> 
> Alan T. *


Hi Alan,

Long time, no see (or hear!) I figured it was in that sort of shape. It's a tragedy as the car will probably never get fixed now and put on the road as unless some mad DIY'er like me does it, I'd think its beyond economical repair. Either way she's lost a lot of money. Such a shame as I'd have loved to see one on the road (or even better on the track!) over here.

-Eddie


----------



## Ratdat (Feb 24, 2004)

PS30-SB said:


> *
> 
> Anyone who is interested in the 432R replica can check progress here:
> 
> ...


Good grief man! When you do a rebuild, you do it right. I've just been checking the pictures out and so far it looks excellent. It must be costing you a fortune too!

It would be great to see the completed car on the track. As for not be all that fast ..I'm sure it'll be plenty fast enough. The first time I took my 510 on a trackday it had a stock L18 in it and it was still on the pace with hot hatches and the like 

Were those works mags hard to find? I can't imaging there that common.

It's a shame you couldn't get that lasses C10 repaired ...it'd be the perfect home for you spare engine!

-Eddie


----------



## Ratdat (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Thanks Alan T for the offer...*



240K-GT said:


> * The next thing i want is some forged 2.8L pistons to shove in the thing, and idealy a crank and rods out of the L20 engine so i can destroke mine a bit. Also i would like to replace all of the suspension and replace every bush, as im trying to build the car for 250km/h (155mph) runs so want it as stable as poss, although its very stable at 200km/h.
> 
> Thanks Will *


Hi Will,

I have a complete L20A-ET here you can have if it's any use to you. The engine is sweet but it needs a new turbo. It's in a Japanese import Laurel Medalist Turbo ...the catch? You have to take the whole car away! I let a guy store it at my house a couple of years ago and have spent the last year trying to get him to take it away but he's just ignoring me. I've just given two R30 Skylines of his to another guy who needed the parts. I don't think the bloke cares anymore 
It's here if you want it... I'll even deliver it if you want to pay the petrol. 

You are going to need quite a bit of power to overcome aerodynamic drag to reach 155mph. Nearly all Nissans of that age have the aerodynamics of a skip. I think my 510 has a Cd or something like .49 and suprisingly even a 240Z isn't a great deal better! I would suggest going to a 3.1 would be a good idea as although you may sacrifice some rpm capability, torque rules! 
My KA24DE in my 510 redlines at 6500rpm as it's a 2.4 four cylinder and thus fairly long stroke. However it still get's from 0-60 in under 6 seconds and to around 140mph top end with a 3.7 final drive, just due to having a very wide torque curve. Rpm capability is great if you have enough power up the top end to make it useful.

-Eddie


----------



## 240K-GT (Jan 13, 2004)

*Thanks Mr Ratdat*

I will have to have a think about what to do, what exactly does this moddel look like btw? and whats the condition of it, just woundering if it would be able to be put back on the road or not.
So is the turbo on that missing or is it broke?

Thanks Will


----------



## Ratdat (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Thanks Mr Ratdat*



240K-GT said:


> *I will have to have a think about what to do, what exactly does this moddel look like btw? and whats the condition of it, just woundering if it would be able to be put back on the road or not.
> So is the turbo on that missing or is it broke?
> 
> Thanks Will *


It's a C31 Laurel... early 80's model. It differs from UK ones in that it's a pillarless four door and has different front and rear styling as well as independant rear suspension and discs all round. It's unusual but sadly not all that good looking IMO. It has a busted screen and two busted side windows (£1000 worth from Nissan) and all the glass is unique to the hardtop. Rust has begun to take it's toll on the body from sitting outside for the last couple of years. Although possible, it's probably not worth doing up really. I can take some pics of it tomorrow if you want.

The turbo has shot bearings ...it's had it. Everything is still in place on the engine and it does run okay. It's an auto transmission. By the way, if you are looking to convert yours to a manual you can use parts from a C230 Laurel as they share much of the same understructure as the C210. I have a C210 five speed here that I pulled from a C210 I scrapped last year, however if you are going to make any decent power I'd go for a 280ZX box or similar. I have a bellhousing that would probably adapt a 200SX box to fit an L series too that came from a Japanese import C32 (Diesel..urgh!!). You are welcome to any of these bits free as I'm trying to have a big clearout of cars and parts.. I have wayy to much stuff!


----------



## 240K-GT (Jan 13, 2004)

PS30-SB as you have gone to look at that poor girls GT-R, i just woundered what she is going to be doing with it? Also does that have an S20 or a L20A engine?


Also my Chassis Number is KMGC210-001986 does that mean i have the 1986 C210 skyline made?

Will


----------



## Ratdat (Feb 24, 2004)

240K-GT said:


> *
> Also my Chassis Number is KMGC210-001986 does that mean i have the 1986 C210 skyline made?
> 
> Will *


Not neccesarliy as Nissan did not always issue consecutive numbers. But it's a far indication of where abouts in production it came, which would make it reasonably early on.

Also bear in mind there are a massive vaiety of C210's sold around the world with four and six cylinder engines, four door and coupe and even wagons. We only got the coupe which is a shame as I actually quite like the four door version. 

Like this...


----------



## Skunk141 (Nov 24, 2003)

That's one nice motor man


----------



## JohnD (Aug 27, 2001)

I happen to own a HGLC10 Nissan 2400GT which is known as the GC10 Skyline in Japan.

This is a lefthanddrive version form 1971.

Currently the car is completely apart, has been for the last 3 years, but I want to start working on it again in the very near future.

Recently I sourced an RD25DET engine and gearbox (With the output shaft!!) and I want to see if I can fit it in the car instead of the single carburator L24 engine. I tried to fit an L28ET in there but the turbo is in the way of the steering box. Intake and exhaust are on the driver side, brake boost/master cylinder also make it a tight fit.

In the last 3 years I have become a bit more familiar with the tricks of rebuilding Datsuns and now I hope I can succesfully install the RB engine.


----------



## 240K-GT (Jan 13, 2004)

Finaly some one on here with a car older than mine! Have you thought of fitting a greddy / trust single turbo manifold as I think its a top mount one, on the L series?

I'm fitting a Trust Twin Turbo kit to my C210.
Also do you wan't to give me your car 

Will


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

You got love the old cars! nissan really know how to build cars.

Last 2 are my favourites!  

http://www.kunisawa.net/nissan/nissan.html


----------



## JohnD (Aug 27, 2001)

240K-GT said:


> Finaly some one on here with a car older than mine! Have you thought of fitting a greddy / trust single turbo manifold as I think its a top mount one, on the L series?
> 
> I'm fitting a Trust Twin Turbo kit to my C210.
> Also do you wan't to give me your car
> ...



The turbo of the RB25 was shot. Don't know what to replace it with yet.
For a start the stock output would be more than enough I guess.


----------

